

INISMO - Manage your funding activities - chavw
https://inismo.com
Online platform for investors &#38; entrepreneurs to manage their entire funding activities like project collaboration, deal flow management, deal negotiations and project listing
======
hersonls
I really liked the environment to find new projects to invest and also the
very good support for who is now beginning.

------
chavw
Great solution, good to get supported with the whole funding process.

